# Starmate ST2



## oldschnor (Nov 21, 2005)

Yesterday, my Starmate ST2 was docked in a boombax on my deck floor. The box was tipped and the display on the ST2 cracked and nothing is visible. I was surprised to discover that the ST2 is no longer available and the boombox is not compatible with any other model.

I assume that the display is not repairable. I was on hold with Sirius for 20 minutes before I gave up.

Is there any market where an ST2 might be available?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

oldschnor said:


> Yesterday, my Starmate ST2 was docked in a boombax on my deck floor. The box was tipped and the display on the ST2 cracked and nothing is visible. I was surprised to discover that the ST2 is no longer available and the boombox is not compatible with any other model.
> 
> I assume that the display is not repairable. I was on hold with Sirius for 20 minutes before I gave up.
> 
> Is there any market where an ST2 might be available?


My ST2 gave up the ghost yesterday as well. Actually it had been a POS since I got in December 07. It would cut out every now and then, sometimes for a whole day. Always had great signal levels. When it worked, it was great, just getting it to work was a challenge.

Anyway, to get it to work, I had to plug/unplug a lot of times then it would finally kick in. Or, had to take it out of the cradle and bang it on the dash. :grin: I banged a bit too hard yesterday, now it just power cycles.  Dead.

They are replacing it under warranty. Not sure if they are sending a ST2 or not. Will have to wait to see what surprise the FedEx guy brings.

See if they will replace it, or you can always try ebay.


----------



## Garry L (Feb 7, 2004)

Ebay usually has several at any given time.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

They are on Sirius' on-line store site under "clearance" for $29.99.

Refurbished.


----------

